# New Kkl!



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Well this weekend my little girl Kessy got her Kkl2 at the NE Regional Conformation Show.

Okay - maybe she's not so little anymore - but I still see her as my little fluffball!

















I think under the right judge she could go Kkl1, since the last judge we showed under liked her a lot. She got an SG show rating under him. But I will worry about that next year I guess!
The judge's remarks were that she was a dog with an excellent temperament and very strong working ability.

Here are some pics from the show and some of Kessy with her pretty trophy from the working class yesterday.




































We have come so far together and it's a great feeling to finally accomplish this!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

What a great accomplishment! She looks so happy with her giant trophy!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations! She is just beautiful!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Super!!!!!!!!!! Heck of a nice trophy!

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Congrats. She looks beautiful...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!









Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Here is a video of her Koerklasse bitework. I wanted to edit out the part in the middle where we wait behind the blind but my computer wasn't cooperating! I got it to work last night.



I hadn't done any bitework with her since October due to the staph infection in her throat. Her voice is still a little scratchy, but it's 90% better. I'm thinking that minor scratchiness might be permanent since it's been months of keeping her quiet without any improvement in it. I think it's time to start training again!
It was also basically her first time on a strange field with a strange helper, but she wasn't phased at all. 

I also forgot to include the podium shot in my first post. I cropped myself out because I look like a BLOB.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Woohoo! Big congratulations!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She looks great Meghan!!!! Geez it does not seem that long ago when you were in Germany looking for a puppy and went to Waldwinkel to check her out!

Congratulations again!

Lee


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

She's very pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Torro vom Ortenberg??
Hey I know you!









I'm the one that had Tom before you got him! I hope he is doing great


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats on the KKL!! Nice bitework too!


----------

